# Problem installing microwave vent



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i would just go around it. and be sure its all sealed up. that pipe in the way will not make any difference in air flow. 

what is that blue/green stuff in the opening ?


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

It's simple, you either move the gas line or don't install the microwave.
There's no way the microwave will seat on the wall bracket.?


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Move the microwave? That's the only answer I see other than moving the gas line. Depending on your local rules, you might have to pay a pro to do that.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

If there is room for the damper to operate freely I would work around the gas line and seal everything with fire caulk. I would not do that for a stove vent but I would for a MW vent.


----------



## adrian2023 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Fix'n it* 
When I put the damper in, it doesn't fit so I'm not sure how to go around it. The blue/green stuff is the insulation. I believe.

*ron45*
It goes on the bracket fine, just the damper for it doesn't fit behind it due to the line.

*md2lgyk*
I would hire a pro since I don't like to play with gas.

*Colbyt*
I just don't think there is enough room to go around it.

I had a lightbulb moment earlier today. I can vent it up through the cabinet which will give me room to move the vent to the right and outside. Thanks so much for the feeback everyone!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You have room for a 6" round vent---so --move the hole up into the cabinet above--

Use a 3 1/2 x 10 to 6" round transition--and whatever elbows that will be needed to shift the piping to the right of the gas line.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't like using the supplied damper. I throw it into the garbage and place the damper on the outside of the building (kind of like a dryer damper setup). It's easier to get at and clean that way.. they always grease up.

Anyway.... if you went that route then you could custom the vent around the gas line.

The other thing to look for... most of these wall mount mics have the option to vent from the back OR the top (through the cabinets). The blower motor assembly is held in by one screw. Undo that and the assembly will come out and flip for top venting.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Bob Sanders said:


> place the damper on the outside of the building (kind of like a dryer damper setup).
> Anyway.... if you went that route then you could custom the vent around the gas line.


this is exactly what i was saying.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Some microwaves come with self venting.?


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ron45 said:


> Some microwaves come with self venting.?


I believe they all do. You have a choice to vent out or in. Venting indoors however is kind of useless. It's a rather simple (and cheap) carbon filter which does very little.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Although the op found a way, other options may be
1. use off set ducts or have a custom duct made
2. a half size, custom duct that goes around the pipe, even if vent is restricted - better than none
3. if there is a choice, don't use such combination appliance. I threw out 10 years old range hood because of the cooking smell and it could not be cleaned out.


----------



## adrian2023 (Feb 23, 2015)

Just wanted to post an update on the finished product! Thanks everybody for guiding me in the right way! The vent is actually more powerfull than I expected and will work for now.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you for the update!

In our area flex is not allowed---that sure did make the job simpler than the rigid.


----------

